# Paul to get new PGM ?



## thisismrfrenzy (Nov 21, 2013)

Guys I'm so damn excited, does anybody know anything besides this? What do you think?
Instagram


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh man.....bright yellow  Color me excited!!


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Nov 21, 2013)

I just got myself a PGM301 and it's on its way damn :lol


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Nov 21, 2013)

its more than likely just a promo thing with paul like he did with the 25th? annv. models. though I would love for a new pgm.....like really really bad.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## JoeyBTL (Nov 21, 2013)

Maybe it's a premium?


----------



## Forkface (Nov 21, 2013)

nevermind the guitar...
THOSE BOOTS


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Nov 21, 2013)

JoeyBTL said:


> Maybe it's a premium?



It could go either way, really looking forward to hearing everyone's opionions


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 21, 2013)

Man! I wish we had a better shot of it! But should be cool!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 21, 2013)

I love Paul and I love his silly guitars. All the companies are really bringing a lot to the table this upcoming NAMM and it's pretty exciting.


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 21, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I love Paul and I love his silly guitars. All the companies are really bringing a lot to the table this upcoming NAMM and it's pretty exciting.



Oh totally, I can't wait for the NAMM announcements.


----------



## Mr Richard (Nov 21, 2013)

It would make sense for it to be a premium model, I mean Vai has one, Satch has one, it only makes sense for Paul to get one and since the the FRM100 is already in the premium price range it makes sense to go with a more classic Gilbert guitar for th premium model.

Either way anything new from Paul is more then welcome!


----------



## rifftrauma (Nov 21, 2013)

Please be a hardtail, please be a hardtail!


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Nov 21, 2013)

rifftrauma said:


> Please be a hardtail, please be a hardtail!


It's Paul Gilbert, it WILL be a hardtail haha


----------



## Strawberry Man (Nov 21, 2013)

Desert Yellow premium PGM? Epic GAS.


----------



## ExtendedRange (Nov 21, 2013)

Strawberry Man said:


> Desert Yellow premium PGM? Epic GAS.



Please Guitar Jesus make it so.


----------



## jl-austin (Nov 21, 2013)

maybe its a Genesis for the US market?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 22, 2013)

Color me intrigued. I'm hoping it's a Premium, and that it has a maple board and fixed bridge. I'd be hard pressed to turn down a maple board 24 fret fixed bridge Premium.


----------



## Mr Richard (Nov 22, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Color me intrigued. I'm hoping it's a Premium, and that it has a maple board and fixed bridge. I'd be hard pressed to turn down a maple board 24 fret fixed bridge Premium.


 
Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## inaudio (Nov 22, 2013)

Not to derail the thread but I checked out the other pictures on their Instagram and there was a picture of a new prototype for Vai: 

Instagram

The bridge looks like a Tight-End R turned into a tremolo unit with what seem to be needle bearings - pretty interesting stuff!


----------



## djohns74 (Nov 22, 2013)

I dunno, since a new PGM really ought to have a reverse headstock, I have to doubt that's what we're seeing here.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 22, 2013)

Biison said:


> Not to derail the thread but I checked out the other pictures on their Instagram and there was a picture of a new prototype for Vai:
> 
> Instagram
> 
> The bridge looks like a Tight-End R turned into a tremolo unit with what seem to be needle bearings - pretty interesting stuff!



Looks like a Linear Tremolo.


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Nov 22, 2013)

While in college I could never quite muster the dough to get a pgm301. I hope it has his f-holes on it, that is what sold me on paul's pgm guitars. GOOMY is still one of my favorite albums and Paul is still one of my favorite players. Can't wait for more information on this one!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 22, 2013)

djohns74 said:


> I dunno, since a new PGM really ought to have a reverse headstock, I have to doubt that's what we're seeing here.



The most recent RG shaped PGM didn't have a reverse headstock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 22, 2013)

StevenC said:


> Looks like a Linear Tremolo.





Steve Vai has been messing with the idea of using those on JEMs for years now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 22, 2013)

Whats so fancy about the Linear Tremolo?


----------



## djohns74 (Nov 22, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The most recent RG shaped PGM didn't have a reverse headstock.


Ah, good call Max, I thought there was an exception out there but couldn't remember what it was. I hope this isn't becoming a new trend for Paul's signature models.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 22, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whats so fancy about the Linear Tremolo?



Linear Tremolo


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 22, 2013)

Man, I really want to learn more about that trem, but holy shit is the website awful


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 22, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> Man, I really want to learn more about that trem, but holy shit is the website awful



My thoughts exactly, I had to close the page down almost immediately. No disrespect to the product but man they should really invest in a better website


----------



## 5150time (Nov 23, 2013)

You can always count on Paul for a funny picture. I'm sure it'll come out as good-naturedly goon-like as the rest of his shoots.

I'm excited for anything yellow and RG shaped. Add Paul into the equation and you might have a great result! I still harbor a desire for the blue/pink one.

And that site is awful for what could be a good product. I didn't think anything could top the Bill Lawrence USA site...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 23, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Linear Tremolo



Dude I asked for information, not a portal to the '90s. 

This website looks like a bitch to browse through, but I'll manage. Thanks.


----------



## anrique (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh... Its looking Rock. It give me lots of Awesome sound and spark Music.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 23, 2013)

5150time said:


> You can always count on Paul for a funny picture. I'm sure it'll come out as good-naturedly goon-like as the rest of his shoots.
> 
> I'm excited for anything yellow and RG shaped. Add Paul into the equation and you might have a great result! I still harbor a desire for the blue/pink one.
> 
> And that site is awful for what could be a good product. I didn't think anything could top the Bill Lawrence USA site...



Omg, that is dreadful. RIP btw, I didn't know he had passed.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks like Steinberger tuners on the JEM, as well.


----------



## Zado (Nov 23, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whats so fancy about the Linear Tremolo?


that is a tremolo AND linear.So cool hu?


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 23, 2013)

Dat website. XD


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 23, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> Man, I really want to learn more about that trem, but holy shit is the website awful





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude I asked for information, not a portal to the '90s.
> 
> This website looks like a bitch to browse through, but I'll manage. Thanks.





Zado said:


> that is a tremolo AND linear.So cool hu?



The basic concept is a trem that moves forward and backward parrallel to the top of the guitar, opposed to leaning forward and tilting back like most trems. 

Regular:
http://lineartremolo.com/conventionaltremolos.WMV

Linear:
http://lineartremolo.com/mytremolo.WMV

As you can see in these awful .WMVs is that the height of the strings is constant, so the action doesn't change when the trem is used. 

Here is the patent which goes into much further detail: 
United States Patent: 6989483


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 23, 2013)

I always thought the fact that the string height changed with a standard trem was a benefit, so that when you did a dive the string action raised and was less likely to slam against the polepieces or buzz out...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 23, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> I always thought the fact that the string height changed with a standard trem was a benefit, so that when you did a dive the string action raised and was less likely to slam against the polepieces or buzz out...


 
Steve uses a lot of pull ups, which typically draw the strings super close to the pickups as the bridge falls back in it's route. The Linear trem doesn't have this issue, which is what drive Steve to it in the first place.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 23, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Steve uses a lot of pull ups, which typically draw the strings super close to the pickups as the bridge falls back in it's route. The Linear trem doesn't have this issue, which is what drive Steve to it in the first place.



Yeah, that's the problem I have as well. Fretting out.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 23, 2013)

I like the way he frets out with it tough, it's a cool effect.

Anyways, this seems interesting, but if I had a PGM I'd want it to be Japanese and have a hardtail.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 24, 2013)

There is gonna be a new PGM model in 2014 for sure.


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Nov 25, 2013)

Could someone invite Paul on this thread ? haha


----------



## Jackley (Nov 25, 2013)

Ohhhh ....kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

A new PGM that won't cause me to go bankrupt would be amazing, especially in yellow.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 25, 2013)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> its more than likely just a promo thing with paul like he did with the 25th? annv. models. though I would love for a new pgm.....like really really bad.



That doesn't make sense to me, it was 2 weeks ago and it says a guitar that is coming out soon. The 25th anni models came out years ago and the genesis collection is already out and seems to be japan only.


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Nov 25, 2013)

Jzbass25 said:


> That doesn't make sense to me, it was 2 weeks ago and it says a guitar that is coming out soon. The 25th anni models came out years ago and the genesis collection is already out and seems to be japan only.


Sir, I like the way you think !


----------



## ghost2II2 (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow. Yellow PGM? Yes please!


----------



## Randy (Nov 25, 2013)

Silly reading into details on a mostly impossible to see guitar, but the headstock looks non-angled (a la Stratocaster) to me eyes.


----------



## ManOnTheEdge (Nov 26, 2013)

Randy said:


> Silly reading into details on a mostly impossible to see guitar, but the headstock looks non-angled (a la Stratocaster) to me eyes.


 
having another look, and seeing that Paul has been using the vintage white/yellow fireman a lot, makes me think he's going for a PGM in the same colour... hoping for HSS or SSS


----------



## craigny (Nov 26, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Color me intrigued. I'm hoping it's a Premium, and that it has a maple board and fixed bridge. I'd be hard pressed to turn down a maple board 24 fret fixed bridge Premium.


 word


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 29, 2013)

Well I'll be damned. Linear tremolo? I learned something today, and would definitely use a linear trem if they perfect the technology.


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd love to see a new PGM but i just found this Video of Paul and its a yellow Mirko Ibanez - 

Paul's even in the comment section saying that. Could've just been this?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2013)

If that's true, that's one hell of a buzzkill.


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Dec 8, 2013)

cip 123 said:


> I'd love to see a new PGM but i just found this Video of Paul and its a yellow Mirko Ibanez -
> 
> Paul's even in the comment section saying that. Could've just been this?



I don't really thinks so. The guitar in the pic seems 25.5 tho


----------



## November5th (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I hope it is an RG shaped PGM once again.I never liked the Fireman.I hope Paul is getting the shred bug again and starts ripping like I know he can.And I know many who hoping for the same thing.


----------



## Semi-pro (Dec 8, 2013)

If it was a Mikro it'd still be modded; single coils and no tone - only volume pot. The corner of the pickguard close to the upper horn looks a bit like a Mikro pickguard though, the angle is different than on a regular RG. Maybe he really wants a signature Mikro to ease the traveling?

Who knows, Paul has come up with interesting/surprising ideas throughout his whole career. Making a shred machine out of an Epiphone Coronet, the Makitas, the Fireman, replacing the whammy-bar stuff with the modded flanger... I wouldn't be surprised at all! 

Edit: I'm actually positively surprised that he finally "gave in" to some jazzier vibes on Vibrato (having expressed his resentment towards/inability to understand jazz in the past...) He still shreds, just not _too much_ like everyone else.


----------



## Metlupass2 (Dec 8, 2013)

Paul doesn't really play any older flashy guitars anymore. Hes gotten into more vintage stuff it seems.

The last two PGM sigs are a good example of that.


----------



## SDMFVan (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info on the linear trem, I had never heard of that. A friend of mine on FB played a show with Vai a couple weeks back, and got to try out one of his new protos that he had with him. I was wondering what was up with the trem. Here's a photo and what he said about it:







"I cant even begin to explain how hot-rodded this thing is. (as if you cant tell) but its literally got a computer installed on it that is synced up to his phone and controlled by the special 10 notched tone knob pot that allows multiple tunings at the turn of one click on a knob, any simulated pickup sound and combination you could want, pitch shifting, a non floating tremelo that just moves back and forth and not up and down and its impossible to go out of tune. Even if you turn all the tuners to where it would be horrifically out of tune when you strum it, you push one button and its perfect again. Steve's action (string height) was actually a little higher than I would have thought but it still played super easy."


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Dec 10, 2013)

WOW ! Did anyone see this yet? https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1465219_10152171173662150_1275792914_n.jpg
Edit: I think I'm gonna die of joy if they start a tour, make an album/a Racer X album etc. IT'S AMAZING


----------



## Metlupass2 (Dec 10, 2013)

Bruce played with Paul years ago when Paul did G3. I was lucky enough to see them in Chicago.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 11, 2013)

I like how this thread is half hijacked by talk of Steve Vai's new prototype.

I'm eager to see both, myself, though the raging amounts of GAS it produces suck.


----------



## purpledc (Dec 11, 2013)

still not getting what is so special about the linear trem except for a new way to do an old thing. There all ready was a trem that didnt change string height when you used it and its called a kahler.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 11, 2013)

purpledc said:


> still not getting what is so special about the linear trem except for a new way to do an old thing. There all ready was a trem that didnt change string height when you used it and its called a kahler.



Or Bigsby?


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 11, 2013)

Slunk Dragon said:


> I like how this thread is half hijacked by talk of Steve Vai's new prototype.



This thread should be hijacked by more talk about Racer X!


----------



## Mr Richard (Dec 11, 2013)

thisismrfrenzy said:


> WOW ! Did anyone see this yet? https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1465219_10152171173662150_1275792914_n.jpg
> Edit: I think I'm gonna die of joy if they start a tour, make an album/a Racer X album etc. IT'S AMAZING


 

Loving the flame top on that Fireman.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 11, 2013)

hairychris said:


> Or Bigsby?



Don't say things like that.

*shudders*


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Dec 14, 2013)

Guys, I think I may have found the answer : It's going to be his 25th anniversary ! Either a PGM or a FRM, it could go either way. Source: Instagram
I'm stoked !


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Dec 14, 2013)

well then, looks like im going to be saving up for it. hello rammen for the next year.


----------



## Mr Richard (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh man...that's not good....not good at all. We'll see if I can have the willpower to not spend....must have... will....POWER!!!


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Dec 14, 2013)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> well then, looks like im going to be saving up for it. hello rammen for the next year.



LOL. I'm in the same boat. I've been trying hard to lose some weight anyway. Buying Paul Gilbert's new sig + being broke = a diet. Right???


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 15, 2013)

This might be the new model. 

Instagram


----------



## guitarmadillo (Dec 15, 2013)

Sustainer, old neck joint and binding? I want.


----------



## 5150time (Dec 15, 2013)

It's interesting to chart the changes in Paul's tastes over the years. There were times when a 22 fret RG would seem unfathomable.

I like the new design, if that is indeed it. Anyone able to read that writing?


----------



## guitarmadillo (Dec 15, 2013)

5150time said:


> It's interesting to chart the changes in Paul's tastes over the years. There were times when a 22 fret RG would seem unfathomable.
> 
> I like the new design, if that is indeed it. Anyone able to read that writing?



from the top, going left to right, it reads:
Hated(Rated?) (obscured by the F-hole)
(appears to read 2/16) 15/32 Inch
sized for (spacing?)
Exposure 1
302

The rest is illegible besides the warning label


----------



## wilch (Dec 15, 2013)

An Ibanez anniversary "special" model with pickup rings... That'd be a first.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Dec 15, 2013)

PGM800 prototype. plywood guitar.


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Dec 16, 2013)

InCasinoOut said:


> PGM800 prototype. plywood guitar.


Dude is right. He had that guitar made in the 90's while he was with Mr Big. So this surely isn't the model we're expecting


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Dec 16, 2013)

OMG YES BRING RACER X BACK TOGETHER
Btw, I think that may be the 25th anniversary, not sure about it tho


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Dec 17, 2013)

Found this on the racer x forum, I think this is it guys, no pgm DAMN IT
Racer X Asylum - View topic - The new Fireman


----------



## craigny (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks like that one at least has buckers....looks nice..the yellow one he has is the s**t though...


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 17, 2013)

the linear tremolo site is soooo hard to read, theres text everywhere!


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 18, 2013)

Im actually diggin' the new fireman colours.

Always been interested in getting one...


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Dec 18, 2013)

guess im not going to be eating rammen for the next year afterall. unless a used pgm pops up localy (very very depressingly doubtful)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2014)

Bump. Saw this on the Mr Big FB page.



> It's that time of the year again! That means, it's time for the NAMM (National Association of Music Merchants) show. It's a convention in Anaheim, California, where musical instrument manufacturers show their new products, kind of like a stadium-sized music store. PAUL GILBERT will be going there this year* to unveil some new signature models with Ibanez*, as well as doing autograph sessions for Ernie Ball strings, TC Electronic pedals, and Majik Box pedals. As always, he sees lots of friends there. It's like a giant family reunion of musicians and the people who make the gear. Paul is looking forward to meeting you all there, he will see you all soon! - JL


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Jan 5, 2014)

Signature models. With an s. As in more than one signature model? Hmmm... I hope so!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2014)

Was thinking the same thing. Hoping the Fireman isn't the only onne.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Jan 5, 2014)

hopefully, cus i just don't dig the fireman at all. personal opinion.....deal with it.


----------



## November5th (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate the Fireman.Deal with that.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Jan 5, 2014)

November5th said:


> I hate the Fireman.Deal with that.




*serious face*
Did we just become best friends....?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2014)

I demand a run of this thingy.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 6, 2014)

hate the fireman,love the pink. 


I think I have issues.


----------



## axemanrio (Jan 6, 2014)

A 22-fret vintage styled RG. I'd hit that in a heartbeat as I need something strat-y.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 6, 2014)

At his Guitar getaway he had his Fireman with the pickups as shown in the video. Im pretty sure that is what is going to come out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2014)

Like I posted above, there may be more than one.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 6, 2014)

mr_rainmaker said:


> hate the fireman,love the pink.
> 
> 
> I think I have issues.



But that's an iceman....
I have your same issues though...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2014)

^The guitar I linked above is a custom Iceman/Destroyer hybrid made for Paul.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 6, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^The guitar I linked above is a custom Iceman/Destroyer hybrid made for Paul.



Ibanez Iceman PGM 0.1 Gio MLP Pnk
Ibanez do it NAO!!!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 7, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> But that's an iceman....
> I have your same issues though...




yea I like the iceman hate the fireman love the pink....


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Jan 17, 2014)

Ibanez Paul Guilbert 25th Anniversary Fireman Electric Guitar
Here it is guys, now let's just hope for an anniversary PGM


----------

